# Spetielles Relais



## demmy86 (14 Februar 2008)

Hallo zusammen,
ich suche eine Relais das eine Nennspannung von 230V und einen sehr kleinen Spulenwiderstand hat.
Das Reilais soll in reihe zu einem Verbraucher geschaltet werden (über die Steueranschlüsse) ca. 140W und Schalten wenn Strom durch den Verbraucher fließt.
Weiß jemand ob es so was gibt? oder wie ich das sonst lösen könnte?
bin für jede Antwort dankbar.

MfG demmy86


----------



## vierlagig (14 Februar 2008)

demmy86 schrieb:


> Das Reilais soll in reihe zu einem Verbraucher geschaltet werden (über die Steueranschlüsse) ca. 140W und Schalten wenn Strom durch den Verbraucher fließt.



was für einen VERBRAUCHER?


----------



## demmy86 (14 Februar 2008)

Der Verbraucher ist ein Motor!
gruß demmy86


----------



## vierlagig (14 Februar 2008)

demmy86 schrieb:


> Der Verbraucher ist ein Motor!



dann solltest du vielleicht direkt die drehmeldung verarbeiten, also z.b. einen drehwächter installieren ... ein anderer gedanke: nutze einen hilfskontakt...


----------



## marlob (14 Februar 2008)

Was willst du damit machen
Willst du überwachen, ob der Motor läuft


----------



## marlob (14 Februar 2008)

Den von vierlagig vorgeschlagenen Drehwächter kannst du dann ganz einfach mit einem Näherungsschalter realisieren


----------



## demmy86 (14 Februar 2008)

das ist leider in diesem spetiellen fall nicht möglich! 
ich muss genau wissen ob die leitung stromführend ist!
gibt es denn solche relais nicht?


----------



## marlob (14 Februar 2008)

Es gibt auch Geräte die den Strom messen und einen analogen Ausgang haben


----------



## vierlagig (14 Februar 2008)

demmy86 schrieb:


> das ist leider in diesem spetiellen fall nicht möglich!



was macht diesen deinigen fall so besonders, dass ein impulsgeber z.b. einen am lüfterrad des motors angebrachten metallpunkt like a screw zu detektieren nicht möglich macht?



demmy86 schrieb:


> ich muss genau wissen ob die leitung stromführend ist!



ist die leitung stromführend, dreht sich der motor, ist sie es nicht, steht der motor...oder? (es gibt andere fälle, tell more!)



demmy86 schrieb:


> gibt es denn solche relais nicht?





marlob schrieb:


> Es gibt auch Geräte die den Strom messen und einen analogen Ausgang haben



da hat marlob recht, es gibt stromwandler, die ausgewertet werden können, es gibt aber auch phasenkontrollgeräte, wenn es dir darum geht, die einzelnen phasen sicherzustellen ... sogar die drehrichtung kannst du damit auswerten


----------



## Hoyt (14 Februar 2008)

Hallo

Um Motoren zu überwachen verwenden wir meistens Stromüberwachungsrelais von Weidmüller.


http://catalog.weidmueller.com/cgi-...p2888908845060&lang=C&ObjectID=&Refresh=false


Gruss Hoyt


----------



## mariob (14 Februar 2008)

Hallo,
setze Dich mal mit einem Kältemonteur Deines Vertrauens in Verbindung. In den kleinen Hermetikkapseln von Kühlschränken etc. werden solche Relais als Anlaßrelais verwendet. Die gehen zwar anders rum und sind sicher nicht ohne weiteres einzusetzen, wenn Du so ein Ding siehst weißt Du warum, aber funktionieren tuten die schon.

Mario


----------



## marlob (14 Februar 2008)

Oder z.B. von Phoenix-Contact wenn du den Strom auch noch messen willst
Ein Beispiel im pdf


----------



## MW (14 Februar 2008)

Hast du schon mal an einen "Schnellschaltbaustein" von SEW gedacht, der ist zwar eigendlich dafür gedacht Bremsgleichrichter zu schalten, könnte aber auch dafür funktionieren

Denn dieser wird in die Motorleitung bzw. direkt aufs Klemmbrett geklemmt und schaltet den Kontakt am Bremsgleichrichter (zb. BGE 1.5).


----------



## demmy86 (14 Februar 2008)

Das Problem ist, es handelt sich hierbei um eine Art Rohrmotor!
Ahnlich eines Rolladenmotors! Eine Spetialanfertigung ohne Lüfter!
Und die Bauart der Anlage bzw. die Art wie der Motor eingebaut ist lässt einfach keine andere Art der Überprüfung zu!
Das mit den Stromüberwachungsrelais ist schon ganz gut!


----------



## vierlagig (14 Februar 2008)

demmy86 schrieb:


> Das Problem ist, es handelt sich hierbei um eine Art Rohrmotor!



was treibt dieser motor an? drehüberwachungen sollte man sowieso immer gegenüber der antriebsseite installieren, f.e. bei einem förderband an der umlenkung, die nicht die antriebsumlenkung ist ...

(über den sinn und unsinn von zuvielen ausrufezeichen möchte ich hier nicht referieren ....  )


----------



## TommyG (14 Februar 2008)

Oder

von ABB Stromwandler mit Kontakt. Die schalten bei ~ 30 % ein und werden genau für solche fälle ( Selbsthaltung Ex- Bereich...) verwendet.

Greetz, Tom

Ping mich an, wenn Du Fragen hast...


----------



## demmy86 (14 Februar 2008)

Die Motoren treiben Walzen an!
Die von aggresiven Medien umgeben sind.
Wnd wie sieht es mit Transistoren oder Optokopllern oder ähnlichem aus?


----------



## MW (14 Februar 2008)

demmy86 schrieb:


> Die Motoren treiben Walzen an!
> Die von aggresiven Medien umgeben sind.
> Wnd wie sieht es mit Transistoren oder Optokopllern oder ähnlichem aus?


 
Hast du dir meinen Vorschlag mal durgelesen ???

Hängt vor den Walzen eigentlich nur ein Schütz oder etwa ein FU ???


----------



## Hoyt (14 Februar 2008)

> Wnd wie sieht es mit Transistoren oder Optokopllern oder ähnlichem aus?


Natürlich kannst du eine Stromüberwachung mit elektronischen Bauteilen selbst bauen. Ob der Aufwand sich rechnet ist die zweite Frage.
Leider bin ich kein Elektronikspezialist und kann dir auf dem Gebiet nicht weiterhelfen.

Hier noch eine einfache Stromerkennung mit einem
AC-Elektronik-Stromwandler
http://www.eltrotex.at/fabriken/ziehl/pdf/stwa1.pdf

Gruss Hoyt


----------



## Zottel (14 Februar 2008)

Du kannst auch ein beliebiges Relais nehmen, die Spule abwickeln (schneller: runterschneiden) und nachher mit recht dickem Draht wiederbewickeln. Rezept:
- Dein Verbraucher brauche 2,5 A. Bei 2,2A soll das Relais anziehen.
- Beliebiges AC-Relais nehmen, an Stelltrafo hängen, Spannung hochdrehen, bis es anzieht. Strom messen. Wicklung außen messen. Wicklung runterschneiden, Kerndurchmesser messen. Aus Drahtstärke, Spulenwiderstand und mittlerem Durchmesser Windungszahl errechnen.
- Aus Windungszahl und Strom Durchflutung errechnen
- Aus Durchflutung und Sollstrom (z.B. 2,2A) neue Windungszahl errechnen. 
- Mit passend dickem Draht neue Wicklung aufbringen
- In Reihe zum Verbraucher schalten.
Noch schneller: Wicklung runter, 10 - 30 Windungen dicken Draht drauf, dann Strom zum Anziehen messen und damit Dreisatz rechnen.


----------



## volker (15 Februar 2008)

zottels ausführung ist zwar interessaant. aber ob sich sowas rechnet ?  

strommessrelais ist wohl ne saubere sache.
zu den bereits erwähnten gibts die auch hier
http://www.dold.com/cms/deutsch/pro...chungstechnik-/messrelais/produktauswahl.html
das il9270 habe ich schon öfter eingesetzt. preis so bei 100€


----------



## demmy86 (15 Februar 2008)

Was haltet ihr von der Idee der Stromüberwachung mit einem Shunt?
Hat da jemand ene Idee für eine Schaltung?
Zur Ausgabe des Steuersignals wäre es mir am liebstem wenn man ein Relais verwenden würde, da ich da sicher keine Kriechströme habe im gegensatz zu einem Transistor. Der Bereich den die Schaltung so erfassen können sollte, ist zwischen 100mA und 2A.
Ich hoffe jemand hat ne idee!

grüße demmy86


----------



## Zottel (16 Februar 2008)

demmy86 schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr von der Idee der Stromüberwachung mit einem Shunt?


Generelles Problem: Shunt liegt auf dem Potentiel der Motorleitung, gelegentlich ein paar 100V über Erde. 


> Hat da jemand ene Idee für eine Schaltung?


2-fach Op-Amp, einer als Differenzverstärker, der zweite als Schmitt-Trigger (Schaltschwelle 0,1 - 2A über Poti einstellbar), der steuert einen Transistor an und der das Relais. Die Elektronik wird aus einem eigenen Netztrafo versorgt, das löst das Potenziel-Problem.
Zeichnen ist ja hier eher schlecht. Grundschaltungen und Formeln siehe Tietze-Schenk, Halbleiter-Schaltungstechnik.


----------



## demmy86 (16 Februar 2008)

Also ich möchte die Schaltung so einfach wie möglich halten.
Im Prinzip langt es mir wenn ich eine feste Schaltschwelle von 100mA hab.
Ich versuche mal eine Schaltung auf zu zeichnen! Bin aber für jeden Vorschlag dankbar.
Gruß demmy86


----------



## Martin007 (16 Februar 2008)

Hallo demmy86,

google nach Stromrelais.

zB Finder Serie 60
Für dich zB Typ 60.13.4.011.0040

Schau dir hier die Seite 4 an.
Auf Seite 6 ist unter "Stromrelais - Beispiel: Signallampen-Überwachung" ein Schaltbild, Relais mit Last in Reihe.

Oder so etwas:
Bender Stromrelais


----------



## maxider1 (18 Februar 2008)

Hallo demmy86

Pri 41 ist auch eine möglichkeit siehe zum Beispiel
http://www.elkoep.com/DE/produkte/pri-41.htm


gruß
max


----------



## demmy86 (21 Februar 2008)

hallo max! 
ich hab mir das relais mal angeschaut! dass kann ja fats schon wieder zu viel! ich denke mal so umfangreiche funktionen sind nicht notwendig!

die Finder relais sehen sehr vielversprechend aus!

aber hat sich evtl. jemand ma gedanken über eine schaltung mit einem shunt oder optokoppler gemacht?

gruss demmy86


----------



## master (22 Februar 2008)

Hallo,

Versuchs mal mit einem kleinen Reed Kontakt um den du ein paar Windungen Draht wickelst.
Mit der Anzahl der Windungen beeinflußt du den Ansprechwert.
Hab ich schon ein Paar mal eingesetzt und Funktioniert einwandfrei.

Gruß
Master


----------



## TommyG (23 Februar 2008)

Was Master sagt 

kenne ich zwar nur vom Hörensagen, aber durchaus positiv.

Daaamals haben wir die Wandler von ABB/Siemens benutzt, eben hab ich bei RS sowas gefunden:

http://www.lem.com/hq/de/component/option,com_catalog/task,displaymodel/id,F2.40.34.000.0/

Greetz, Tom


----------



## demmy86 (24 Februar 2008)

An das mit dem Reed-kontakt hab ich auch schon gedacht.
Das wird aber nichts genaues sein oder?
Kann man sich da 100% drauf verlassen dass er immer gleich schaltet?
gruß demmy86


----------

